# Best Boat



## KSOP (May 23, 2008)

Just wanted to get yor opinion on what you think is the best all around redfish tournament boat would be? Best all around for cutting across rough open water, getting skinny, and as far as storage/ best built! Just pretty much all around boat for these type of tournaments!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Personally I own a Flatscat and couldn't be happier with it..skinny,skinny,skinny..but if storage is a must this isn't the boat for ya! Being that you are tackleing Redfish and need alot of storage I would look at the shallow sports with the elevated platform, lots of storage room and you are elevated high enough to easily spot tailing reds and/or slicks. I am confident you will get quite a bit of feedback also on the transcat and explorer..Its all about how much you want to spend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Simpy The Best! LOL*

Check out the Shoalwater with a raised deck. Plenty of storage room for all your hardware/etc. nmsg.

www.*shoalwaterboats*.com


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Mowdy*

And Mowdy again if they are priced within your means.

If -Heaven Forbid- I ever have to replace my boat due to old age...Mowdy is where I will start and stop. In my opinion, a finer all around boat you will not find.

Good Luck

Dale


----------



## BULLREDBILL (Jul 3, 2006)

*fLATSCAT*

I allso own a 21 foot flatscat will never own anouther brand bay boat.
Skinny is the word--plain out in 8" of water in sand bottom
3"of water mud bottom and dry dry dry good ride in 2' chop.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

For tournament speed gonna have to check out:
southshore DVR
Majek illusion
SCB topcat
Haynie HO
Tran xlr8 LS
Majek extreme
sure i missed afew but heres a start of Fast boats anyway


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Majek Illusion - Mine has pleny of storage and will run 40 knots with a 150, plus it will get as skinny as you need to get. Just my two cents


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Blue Wave Pure Bay won 3 major redfish tournaments last year. Mine runs 65mph with a suzuki 225. With the 225 evinrude ho, it is running a few miles an hour faster. With me and one other person on the front we float in 10 inches. It has an unbelievable resale value, tons of room, lockable rod storage, and Blue Wave has been the #1 selling bay boat in Texas for 9 years. You should look at one.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*WOW !!!*


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I just purchased this one. It's an 18ft Kenner with a 115 Merc saltwater edition. it runs fantastic in rough water. Two live wells with a 24V, 70lb trolling motor. Great price to the ones i compared.

Personally though, I prefer aluminum. Before Katrina moved me to Houston I had an 18ft alum V with an 85 Yam. When you are redfishing in the oyster it sure is not to not worry about the bottom. You will not get that with fiberglass. I would have went with alum again but the Houston area has alot of open bays and I think you need the ride of a glass hull.

Sorry, my pic file is too large.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *WOW !!!*


Let me guess....you don't sell Blue Wave?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll take a stab.

If you look at the redfish tournaments you will see a wide range of boats being used. I am always in awe of the lake and bays(mine is coming soon), the majeks( both the illusion and the xtreme). There are plenty of boats that will fit your need, you just have to decide if getting there second is ok with you. 

I think most v-hulls will do the trick, its just harder to get out of a spot than to it with one.

Good luck and let us know what you end up with

Rob


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Right on! and I believe the newer Extremes with different weight in certain areas to be awesome. Dual Hydraulic seats and low profile cockpit,Hot foot, cruise control,controls on steering wheel ,trolling motor bracket on front and back, Trim Tabs and Bob's 10" JP on back. For speed and torque Merc opti. Pro XS model w/ a 4 and 3 blade prop.(of choice)and don't forget a Power pole or 2 LOL.

Brad



Rob S said:


> I'll take a stab.
> 
> If you look at the redfish tournaments you will see a wide range of boats being used. I am always in awe of the lake and bays(mine is coming soon), the majeks( both the illusion and the xtreme). There are plenty of boats that will fit your need, you just have to decide if getting there second is ok with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*ITS GOTTA BE A HAYNIE HO*

HERE IS THE 24 HO. WITH THE 250XS IT RUNS ABOUT 65.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Chris,

Do you have any photos of the new low side boat? I thought I saw one at your shop the other day.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> HERE IS THE 24 HO. WITH THE 250XS IT RUNS ABOUT 65.


Thats a sweet looking rig:cheers:


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

the haynie ls is in venice for the flw we are going to fly in louisiana will post somemore pics after the flw 
HAYNIE AND MERCURY FLW COMBO


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*23 LS HAYNIE*

THIS IS THE NEW LOW SIDE HAYNIE. 250 XS RUNS 73 MPH WITH 26P PROP


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice boats guys, the evolution of the RED Tourney boat..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would suggest the Lake and Bay Boca Grande. In fact, if you would like a demo, look me up, I'd be happy to take you for a spin. I beleive it to be best tournament rig out there, and the word is getting out. Last season on the TRS circuit, we were the only one running a L&B, this season there are three new ones! Two of them could easily be mistaken for ours, uuuugg!!!  Oh well, black and white is a good looking color scheme. Do yourself a favor and demo as many boats as possible, and if speed is what your after, don't believe claims until you see it first hand. You will see a lot of people throwing out top end numbers, but if there not talking about a tournament load (i.e. full of fuel, tourny gear, two guys, etc. etc.) there not giving you "real" numbers.

Wes


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Stingray*

For tournament fishing, you almost need two boats. A Fast/Smooth boat, and a Shallow boat.

or

Get it all in one package. The SCB Stingray is Fast, Shallow, & Smooth in the chop.

LWG gave sound advice. Test drive as many boats as you can before you make a choice.

A few pic's of my demo Stingray. I will post pic's & performance of the first production Stingray w/ 250 HP on another thread.

SCB Factory


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

SBC factory that is one sweet looking sled. I really like the way you guys choose to put the storage under the raised deck and in big strorage box in the front.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

LWG said:


> I would suggest the Lake and Bay Boca Grande. In fact, if you would like a demo, look me up, I'd be happy to take you for a spin. I beleive it to be best tournament rig out there, and the word is getting out. Last season on the TRS circuit, we were the only one running a L&B, this season there are three new ones! Two of them could easily be mistaken for ours, uuuugg!!!  Oh well, black and white is a good looking color scheme. Do yourself a favor and demo as many boats as possible, and if speed is what your after, don't believe claims until you see it first hand. You will see a lot of people throwing out top end numbers, but if there not talking about a tournament load (i.e. full of fuel, tourny gear, two guys, etc. etc.) there not giving you "real" numbers.
> 
> Wes


You can add one more to the TRS. I just have to make it to Florida to pick it up. Mine will be blue with a 3 hundy hanging off the back. Cant wait

Rob


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Your killing me rob!!! Our next rig will have a 300 on it as well. Congrats on the boat! the trip to Sebring is a long one, but well worth it!

Wes


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I am about 9 months from having my new boat account fully funded and I was down to either a Haynie HO or a Trans XLR8 but I will have to take a very close look at that Stingray. I will be looking forward to that thread.

Mike


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Some pretty good advice has been given and unbelievably no one trying to **** on anyone's parade. 

If you are going to be a team with two boats, get you an Ultra Cat 22xs for the skinny stuff, then get you a Lake and Bay 20' Boca Grande for the speed. 

If you are a one boat team, you'll have to make that decision sooner or later on skinny or speed. There are other boats that you should consider and ride in, but I think you'll be happy with either of the boats that I mentioned. 

There are other skinny boats that will perform equally with the Ultra Cat, but in my experience the Ultra Cat gives you the best of all of the skinny boats out there. I've not ridden in all of them, but a vast majority of the others and I still stand true behind the Ultra Cat. You won't be disappointed.

For speed, as someone previously stated, test the speeds for yourself. I can promise you that the Lake and Bay and the SCB will be what they said they would be. As far as the others, there seems to be a big difference in quoted speeds and "real" speeds. Not that they are lying, but it's the speed when loaded that you want to see. 70 mph totally empty is impressive, but you want to know what they will run when loaded down. When you find out that you are now in the low 60's when loaded after you've handed them the check, you may be very disappointed. 

As stated, search the internet, ask questions, and demo anything that you are considering before you buy. What works for me, may very well not work for you.

Good luck in your search and should you need any help with either the Ultra Cat or the Lake and Bay, feel free to contact me at anytime, I'd be more than happy to help out if I can.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

*This water camo wrap makes it invisible to the fish!!!!*

Add one person that wishes he was fishing in the Texas Redfish Series instead of watching 125 beautiful boats pass by every morning.

BTW, the speed on the Pure bay was with a full tank, two anglers, a 14.5 x 25 three blade prop and 40 miles to fishing heaven, Port Sulpher, LA.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I would have to say my Blackjack is top of the game...IMO, I have fished it in the TRS and IFA and with the low water package which is a short shaft 250HPDI and a 10in Bobs, Trim tabs and the works it will get up in knee deep water, run so shallow that if you stop you will be high and dry, it floats in 12in with a tourny load, runs 60-63mph...mine currently does 56 because I am running a Drag Tunnel prop for shallow water... As far as the big water ride goes take a ride in one and you tell me!!!!!

LP.

Ps, I got in a race with a Majek Extreme with a 225 xs in a true 3 ft chop once........I had my speed prop on at the time and I ate that Extreme alive and was sitting at the dock drinking a dr pepper when he got in..

Really its all about what you want in a boat.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Redfishscot said:


> Add one person that wishes he was fishing in the Texas Redfish Series instead of watching 125 beautiful boats pass by every morning.
> 
> BTW, the speed on the Pure bay was with a full tank, two anglers, a 14.5 x 25 three blade prop and 40 miles to fishing heaven, Port Sulpher, LA.


Hey Redfishscot, that is an awesome Pure bay!! I have seen it at Bluffs and In Matty. The speed is impressive for a 225 four stroke... I wonder what it would do with a 250ss??


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That Stingray looks awesome. Looks like it has real hatches too.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Capt'n C has the best boat. It is not mine and I get to go fishing in it sometimes.

I had the worst boat because it was my boat. Now it is a good boat because it is not my boat.

Like cats and relatives, the fewer you have, the better.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, it certainly depends on your style of fishing.... Make a list of what is important to you and list those accorgind to importance. Then ride in every boat within that category of boat. The trancat is the ultimate boat for me and fits everything I need it to do. The only tournament I wished I was in another boat was Kemah, and if you were not in a 25' grady white you wished the same if you were in a hurry and had to cross that bay for weigh in. I would love to tell you more about Trancats, but with a 200 yamaha Vmax HPDI I saw at fastest a solid 57 bleeping 58, downwind on a big blow in choppy water with 2 people, now with my merc 250 proxs I have not really had enough time to get it dialed in but I have seen 57 in smooth water with 2 people and a heavy load. A friend, Josh Finch, has a boat like this (remember the guy that bought a 250proxs and had it blow with 15 minutes on the motor, it made a bit impact here on 2cool) he routinely sees 57/58 in smooth water and 64 in choppy water. Both of those speeds are tournament loaded, full of fuel and in summer (yes seasons will make a difference in your speed and HP, have read up to 14-20% off of your rated hp in high temp/high humidity situations.) 

All this in a boat that floats in 7" of water loaded. Load them up, ride in them all and rate all your criteria on a 1-10 scale in comparison to the first you test, then go back and test the original boat to compare the rest to and then go back and total the score on your numbers and the numbers will make your decision for you and they will not lie to you. Rarely anyone will take that kind of time to make a decision, and I do. So, when I say this is the best boat for me, I really mean it was the absolute winner out of just about every boat in that category available at the time, I know because I tested them, not taking someone else's advice. I built mine for tournament fishing, biggest platform, shallowest draft, fastest and most stable platform available while not beating you up in rough water. All this in a Tall platform from the elevated console. Listen to the numbers my friend and you will be happy in the end....

OH Gig'em 18 take the stickers off that motor lol (inside joke look at my boat next time you see it)


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

OH Gig'em 18 take the stickers off that motor lol (inside joke look at my boat next time you see it)[/QUOTE] 
WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

*PLUG*

You have seen others on here already and I can confirm 65 MPH plus with this one and just a great all around boat. Rigged to the max and ready for tournament fishing. Less than 80 hours and the best deal on one you can find with a 225 + accesories. Need to rid of, can't use it where I am going.

2007 Pure Bay

GCB


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

*Sweet Rims!*

General Coolbro, Where did you get those wheels? Are they aluminum?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

They are aluminum. Dick Cepek and I ordered them, can't remember who from though. They make them without black as well, but the black/alum combo is what I was looking for with my boat.

GCB


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh the cowling.... Mine has them still too. I just refused to take them off....lol


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Just reread my post. I meant to put down that the Lake and Bay and the SCB are the only boats that I've had seat time in to verify the speeds. I've been in (2) Extreme's, but both of them had older 200's on them, but were not that impressive on top end (mainly due to the older engine I'm sure). The Pure Bay's are pretty quick themselves, but have no seat time to give any information on them, but they do look like they are pretty fast when I've seen them on the water.

No one said anything to me, but after rereading my post, I didn't want anyone to think I was knocking them or their boats. I just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Castaway said:


> Just reread my post. I meant to put down that the Lake and Bay and the SCB are the only boats that I've had seat time in to verify the speeds. I've been in (2) Extreme's, but both of them had older 200's on them, but were not that impressive on top end (mainly due to the older engine I'm sure). The Pure Bay's are pretty quick themselves, but have no seat time to give any information on them, but they do look like they are pretty fast when I've seen them on the water.
> 
> No one said anything to me, but after rereading my post, I didn't want anyone to think I was knocking them or their boats. I just wanted to clarify that.


????????


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

20ft xlr8 ls rigged with a 225pro xs and trim tabs will do it all.


----------



## mcapps6 (Mar 14, 2007)

I've got a buddy who bought a bluewave 220 extreme with a 175 zuke. He has only used it a few times and wants to sell it. It has all the extras you can think of. He bought it in januaury. I,m not sure how much he wants but if your interested pm me and i can get you some pics and a price


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> ????????


Just felt after reading it again that I was being a little unfair in my comments. I meant to say it differently. I don't like going back an editing a post to change my words. I said it, so there it is, but felt I should clarify a little.

It's not a responsible post to comment on boats you've had no seat time in. So, I wanted to clarify. Trying to be fair????


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Castaway said:


> Just felt after reading it again that I was being a little unfair in my comments. I meant to say it differently. I don't like going back an editing a post to change my words. I said it, so there it is, but felt I should clarify a little.
> 
> It's not a responsible post to comment on boats you've had no seat time in. So, I wanted to clarify. Trying to be fair????


Gotcha....


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

i have been looking at the new cobia 21 bay. looks like a nice ride to me.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Gotcha....


?????

J/K!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Castaway said:


> ?????
> 
> J/K!


 oh ok!...LOL


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want the best........


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yellowfin 24 bayboat.

http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/bayboat/baytwratrest.jpg


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

gregs1 said:


> If you want the best........


I agree,but alot of us can't afford the best (new water) but it is a slick boat.


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just went with a decked out Blue Wave 220 Xtreme with a 200 HP Evinrude (not HO), jack plate, power pole xl, and high end electronics. Will let you know how it works out....


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

On my honeymoon i went fishing in one of these with a 300xs hanging off the back, all i can say is WOW!! awesome awesome boat handles 3-4ft chop like nothing and can run shallow for that big ol' boat....i just cant afford 65-70000 grand for a bay boat.



11andy11 said:


> yellowfin 24 bayboat.
> 
> http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/bayboat/baytwratrest.jpg


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a 2005 SCB Topcat with a 300 x pro max. I have fished a couple of tournaments out of it in South LA. I works out well for the day of or 2 days of a tournament. Loaded with 2 people and a full Live well with fish it will GPS out at 78mph in a good chop. My partner I fish with runs a Shearwater X2200 also a great boat. Not as fast and does not float as shallow but tends to take the big water a little better. 
Eric with SCB puts out a great ride and will build it the way you want.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

edit


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Just get you a list of every boat made for saltwater and some for fresh and you will have the boats being suggested here. Everyone is going to suggest their boat as the best, it never fails. You will probably even get the picture of the toothless ******* on the lawnchair with a trolling motor and battery strapped to the styrofoam pontoons.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Truthfully, the best boat is the boat that best fits your needs, not mine or anyone else's on this board. You need to be asking questions in regards to build quality, finish out, warranty, and customer service. Once you find the better quality boats, then you find the style of boat that fits your needs. If you never plan on fishing in less than a foot of water, your options begin to open up a lot more. If you don't care about speed, your options open up even more than that.

I think you'll best find what you are looking for on boards such as this one. It doesn't mean that you will get the exact answer you are looking for, but it surely will be of a lot of help. It's kind of like prefishing for a tournament, you fish 20 spots in a few days and don't find anything that you need for a tournament. Are those days wasted because you didn't find what you were looking for? Absolutely not, it's called "Ruling out water". By asking questions on this board you'll hear a lot of stuff that will be meaningless to you, "ruling out water", and some that will be useful.

Good luck in your quest to find the boat that fits your needs. If you have any questions about the boats that Lake and Bay offers, I'd be more than happy to help out.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> Truthfully, the best boat is the boat that best fits your needs, not mine or anyone else's on this board. You need to be asking questions in regards to build quality, finish out, warranty, and customer service. Once you find the better quality boats, then you find the style of boat that fits your needs. If you never plan on fishing in less than a foot of water, your options begin to open up a lot more. If you don't care about speed, your options open up even more than that.
> 
> I think you'll best find what you are looking for on boards such as this one. It doesn't mean that you will get the exact answer you are looking for, but it surely will be of a lot of help. It's kind of like prefishing for a tournament, you fish 20 spots in a few days and don't find anything that you need for a tournament. Are those days wasted because you didn't find what you were looking for? Absolutely not, it's called "Ruling out water". By asking questions on this board you'll hear a lot of stuff that will be meaningless to you, "ruling out water", and some that will be useful.
> 
> ...


No more opinions should be needed after that post as that summed it up, find one that fits your needs and dont look back, I fish the TRS tourny's and have seen Mr Dooms Lake and Bay running, It fits his needs just like my Blackjack fits mine. one is faster, one is slower, but the size of my boat fits the big water I run 90% of the time and his L&B fits his needs...Just like the guys running the super shallow runners, they found a boat that does the job they need it to do...THERE IS NO PERFECT BOAT!!!!!


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

*220 Xtreme Blue Wave*

Great all-around bay boat. Handled choppy bays with ease and was completely dry. Anchored in surf in 2-3 foot seas and was not too rough. Seat behind leaning post is perfect for taking kids fishing. Ran planed out through shallows 12 inches deep. Hit 50 mph with full tank of gas (48 gallon tank) and 3 adults with all gear. The e-tec 200 hp (not HO) is a great engine. This is almost a perfect all-around bay boat. I wouldn't try to run in anything less than 12-14" deep and I wouldn't stop unless it was about 1.5 feet deep. It gets you close enough to the shallows to wade anywhere in POC - just make sure you know where you are going to get there. I may eventually complement this with a 16-foot skiff that will run in spit - or just carry the kayaks over to fish the mud bottom shallow areas.


----------

